# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Maps made with Dungeon Designer 3 tutorial

## Gandwarf

I am mapping a fantasy world and also plan to map some important buildings. For example the fortified keep/mansion in Verena. I made these maps a while ago with the tutorials on the Profantasy site. No prior DD3 experience.
http://www.profantasy.com/community/user_tutorials.asp

First map is the basement, the second is the second floor and the third is ground level.

----------


## Gandwarf

Errr... the title says Dungeons Designer 3, but it should be Dungeon Designer 3. I cannot edit the title myself I think?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RobA

Fixed.

-Rob A>

----------


## NeonKnight

Those are some great maps.

Because I tend to make most of my maps in DD3, I have a few hints/tips.

http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=896

Basically, I try and limit my Grids to the structure proper.

Additionally, I find that the default templates in DD3 do not apply any shadows for the symbols (tables, chairs, etc).

So, I normally put a drop shadow with an offset of around 1 and 1 or 2 and 2 for the X & Y offset.

BUT you need to be careful, the carpets and other things are also affected by the drop shadow, so you will need to move those to another sheet (like SYMBOLS, FLAT).

To make the Doors and stuff stand out a bit, move them to the SYMBOLS, WALL sheet and apply a slight glow.

----------


## Gandwarf

Thanks for your tips Neonknight. 
I am mapping mostly with City Designer 3 right now, but I am gonna revisit these DD3 maps and make new ones in the near future. I will make great use of your tips then!

----------


## NeonKnight

No prob. I REALLY need to start playing CD3, and I was part of the Beta group towards the end  :Frown: 

So much to do....so much to do....

----------


## Gandwarf

Been messing with Google Sketchup a bit and I must say I like the software. I might create a new map of the keep in Verena in 3D  :Very Happy:

----------


## DaveyB

How are you making the walls for your plans?  The normal wall tool (from the little bit I've played around with DD3) seems to just make the walls one standard thickness and nothing more, no matter what value you give to the width.  

Unless I'm doing something wrong and the above is incorrect, it looks as though you're using corridors as walls?  I'm probably way off, so if someone could kindly explain how you make those walls and the little wall extension pieces and have them blend into the existing walls, I'd be greatly appreciative!  Thanks!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Gandwarf

> How are you making the walls for your plans?  The normal wall tool (from the little bit I've played around with DD3) seems to just make the walls one standard thickness and nothing more, no matter what value you give to the width.


These maps were made quite some time ago and I haven't touched DD3 since then, so I can't explain really well how I created them. But I made them after watching the Dungeon Designer 3 tutorials:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekhz1CICTkM
(that is the first part, there are three I think, they can also be found on the ProFantasy website).

So after watching those tutorials you should be able to do the same.

----------

